
Show HN: Guess the country - makerspender
https://countryquiz.net
======
Dunedan
That's brilliant. I love it. Though it would benefit from more different
photos. So far I already had countries with just 2 motifs on five different
pictures were one of the motifs was just the countries flag.

~~~
makerspender
Thanks! Will see what I can do about expanding the scope of the search.

